# [suche] gutes Survival Spiel



## jamie (19. Juli 2013)

Da mich die '7 Days to die'-Kickstarterkampagne doch schon ziemlich heiß gemacht hat, suche ich ein gutes (offline) Survivalspiel.
Was gibst da so (außer Stalker)?


----------



## Monsjo (19. Juli 2013)

Kling zwar komisch, aber Minecraft im Hardcoremodus ist ziemlich gut! Sonst Don`t Starve!


----------



## Research (19. Juli 2013)

Dead Space.


----------



## KGaru21 (19. Juli 2013)

DayZ ist super, aber eben nicht offline^^. Ansonsten find ich Minecraft im HC auch ganz lustig, aber ich schätze, dass ist nicht was du suchst oder?


----------



## jamie (19. Juli 2013)

KGaru21 schrieb:


> DayZ ist super, aber eben nicht offline^^. Ansonsten find ich Minecraft im HC auch ganz lustig, aber ich schätze, dass ist nicht was du suchst oder?


 
Ih weiß, spiele selber auch WarZ (,das jz anders heißt aber der neue Name ist mir zu lang ) und dann später auch die DayZ standalone aber ich möchte halt gerne auch offline spielen können. 
Ich bin jz grad dabei Minecraft (mit Mods zu spielen), weil  mir nichts besseres eingefallen ist. Ist aber eben noch nicht das nonplusultra.



> Dead Space.


Ich meine sowas,wo man durch eine offene Welt rennt, Vorräte sammelt, seine Unterkunft verteidigt etc.


----------



## Monsjo (19. Juli 2013)

Dont Starve erfüllt alle deine Vorstellungen.


----------



## jamie (19. Juli 2013)

Werd ich mir mal angucken.


----------



## eNortiz (23. Juli 2013)

State of Decay passt auch, gibts bisher aber nur für die XBOX afaik, Release für den PC soll noch in diesem Jahr sein.


----------



## nulchking (23. Juli 2013)

Project Zomboid
Ist ein Survival Spiel momentan in der Alpha oder Beta. Gibt es z.b. bei Desura zu kaufen


----------



## jamie (23. Juli 2013)

@Nulchking. Stimmt, hab vor einigen Monaten mal die Alpha gespielt. Aber die Iso-Perspektive geht mir auf den Sack 

@eNoritz: Sieht ganz gut aus  Aber leider halt noch nicht für den Pc draußen.


----------



## eNortiz (24. Juli 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> @eNoritz: Sieht ganz gut aus  Aber leider halt noch nicht für den Pc draußen.



Die 360 kostet doch so gut wie nix mehr


----------



## jamie (24. Juli 2013)

eNortiz schrieb:


> Die 360 kostet doch so gut wie nix mehr


Ich hasse Gamepads


----------



## eNortiz (24. Juli 2013)

Dann halt auf den PC-Release warten...


----------



## Flay (8. August 2013)

Falls archaische Grafik nicht abschreckt, gibt's da noch Unreal World (hat nix mit Unreal zu tun), ist ein Roguelike-Spiel, allerdings auf englisch. Ein Indiegame, was seit 20 Jahren immer weiter entwickelt wird 
Man spielt einen urzeitlichen Jäger und Sammler in der Steinzeit in Finnland, ist komplett open world mit gigantischer Map. Man kann alle Arten von Beeren und Kräuter sammeln, Tiere jagen, Fallen stellen, Bäume fällen, Schnitzen, Feuer machen, kochen, angeln, Boote und Blockhäuser bauen, mit verschiedenen Kulturen handeln oder sie angreifen, Klamotten, Werkzeuge und Waffen herstellen, Felder anlegen und bebauen, Wunden verbinden, Gefolgsleute anheuern...
Ist kostenlos und spendenbasiert!
UnReal World RPG - Survival based roguelike game


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. August 2013)

Fallout 3 und Fallout Las Vegas ist gut..


----------



## Ich 15 (8. August 2013)

ich meine das Backer von 7 Days to die schon sehr bald die Alpha spielen können.


----------

